# crazy billy died



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2009)

well my mean cranky billy died.dont know what killed him.but he hadnt been messing with me for 3 days.so i knew he was sick.an i knew he wouldnt last long an he didnt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Thewife (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## mully (Jul 20, 2009)

He may have been mean but I know you will miss him!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks ill miss having to fight with him to get things done.but i wont miss getting horned.


----------



## beefy (Jul 20, 2009)

what was Crazy Bill? a boer?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2009)

yes he was a boer.now the nanny goat is alone.


----------



## beefy (Jul 20, 2009)

people keep telling me that they are bad about up and falling over dead.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2009)

he had been sick 2 or 3 days.an im thinking he ate to much an bloated.but i do try to control feed them.i may try to get some brush goats.


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Aug 24, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well my mean cranky billy died.dont know what killed him.but he hadnt been messing with me for 3 days.so i knew he was sick.an i knew he wouldnt last long an he didnt.


Sorry to hear about your goat.    I thought all gots were friendly and cute? No one has mention that the goats can get mean. Is that normal or just some times they get moody?  Sorry about your pet again.  Scotty


----------



## lilhill (Aug 25, 2009)

It's like any animal, sometimes you get one with a bad attitude.  Those we don't keep around.  Life's too short to put up with anything like that.


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 25, 2009)

yes they can get real mean an cranky.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 25, 2009)

I've seen does get mean with one another, but never have I seen one get mean with a human..  Not to say it couldn't happen, but I'd consider it pretty unlikely.  Same with wethers, actually.

Bucks, on the other hand...during the rut, they're full of testosterone and a goodly percentage tend to sorta lose a lot of their natural fear/respect/love for humans until the breeding's all over and done with.  

We've got a young buckling right now who's been skitty since we got him...couldn't hardly tame him down...but now that he's learning about the ladies and all that, he'll come right over and flap his tongue at you or rub his smelly wet head all over your pants..

Gross.

Why can't they run _from you_ when they stink, and _to you_ when they don't, instead of it being the other way around?!?


----------



## rebecca100 (Aug 25, 2009)

My kiko buck sprayed me the other day!  I stunk even after I washed.  I can't stand to get anywhere near him and he doen't stink just part of the year-it is all the time!  He has a mean streak but a stick to the nose stopped him from trying to get me and now he is pretty much uncooperative.  My DH loves him and refuses for me to get rid of him.  He is a pretty impressive buck though.  I like looking at him from a distance.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 26, 2009)

We've started our breeding for late winter/early spring kids, and you can imagine how the bucks smell now!!!!  My Vet came out yesterday to pull blood for our annual testing, and those boys were ripe.  Bet he wished I'd get the testing done some other time of the year when they aren't quite as bad as they are now.    At least I got to jump in the shower as soon as they left here.  They got to ride back together in a truck smelling each other.  It's a 45 minute drive.  Yuck!


----------

